# Solved: Restoring to factory settings Mac OS X 10.6.3



## abie26 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok, although I am more of a PC guy, I have been entrusted to restore a MacBook Pro with OS X 10.6.3 to original factory settings. The good thing is, it comes with its OS DVD so it should be simple (I hope). 

My question is, since I do not see a license key on the bottom of the Mac (unlike in a PC), if I proceed to do a clean install of OS X, will I need to type in a license key during the re-install? Or is it ok to just go ahead and do a clean install without having to worry about entering any license key anywhere?

Yours Truly,

Mac-Challenged

PS: It came installed with VMWare program to run Windows XP and I did save the license key of that one (XP). Will I need to reinstall VMWare and where can I download that program?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You're good to go, no license key is needed for OS X.

You'll have to restore VMware Fusion. You can download an evaluation copy from the www.vmware.com web site and your serial code will turn this copy into a non-expiring full version.


----------



## abie26 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you for the reply Headrush. I will report back and tell you how it went with the MacBook after the clean install.


----------



## abie26 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok, the clean install was a breeze and I installed most programs that were there before. My only problem lies in the VMWare program. 

When I run VMWare Fusion, the Licensing window pops up prompting me to enter a Serial Number. I proceed to enter the Windows XP key which I had saved before the clean install but nothing happens. On the bottom of the S/N field, it keeps saying "This copy of VMWare Fusion is not yet licensed." even if I press OK.

Now I am assuming that the key I saved is not the right one and that the VMWare Fusion key is different from the Windows XP key. Please tell me this is not so. 

:|

PS: I do have internet connection on the MacBook FYI.


----------



## abie26 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to mention that instead of downloading a trial version of VMWare Fusion, I went into the Applications folder and copied the program by burning it to a CDRW. I don't know if that is the cause or not but I just wanted to say.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

abie26 said:


> Now I am assuming that the key I saved is not the right one and that the VMWare Fusion key is different from the Windows XP key. Please tell me this is not so.


You need to use your VMWare Fusion serial number there.

If you have forgotten it I believe there is an option on the VMWare web site to have them resend it to you.


----------



## abie26 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you very much for your help Headrush. I will mark this as solved. 

Cheers.


----------

